# Outlook 2002 Folders List Sort Order



## stumped (Jun 7, 2005)

I am trying to figure out how to resort the Folders List in Outlook 2002.
My mailbox "Outlook Today" is on the bottom and I can't find a way to resort these folders.

The sort order is reverse from what is normal. Usually you can rename a folder and it will resort automatically but not in this case.

I have talked with several ppl and almost everyone has seen this at least once but nobody has a solution.

Anyone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try this and see if it's what you want:

Highlight the folder>Tools>Organize>Using Views>Customize Current View (in the upper right of the box)

This will give you many options for resorting the folder.


----------



## stumped (Jun 7, 2005)

*Tried that one already*



yustr said:


> Try this and see if it's what you want:
> 
> Highlight the folder>Tools>Organize>Using Views>Customize Current View (in the upper right of the box)
> 
> This will give you many options for resorting the folder.


Thanks for the effort but I've already tried that one. I'm not trying to sort folders inside the mailbox but instead I'm trying to resort the folders themselves..ie Outlook Today, Personal Folders and Public Folders. They are not sorted alphabetically but reverse instead. I would like my mailbox on top like it's supposed to be. I'm pretty sure it will be a registry edit but I just don't know for sure where.

Thanks again.


----------



## stumped (Jun 7, 2005)

*HELP!*

*Please...*


----------

